# African Cichlid stores in Van?



## SinisterKisses (Apr 21, 2010)

For you African cichlid keepers (haps and peacocks specifically), what stores in the Van/North Van area would you recommend for new fish? Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact Dino (he's in Chilliwack) cause he's got some nice male Africans for sale I believe.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Not many left thanks for the bump


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

Fish Addicts in Langley has a great selection of Africans


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

If your coming in from outa town for the weekend, I would hit King Ed's, Petland PoCo, and Fish Addicts. Those three seem to have the best selection these days.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Apr 21, 2010)

Great, thank you!


----------

